# Head too low :-(



## rodeogirl309

I'd say try little by little holding her head. Don't ask for a lot of bend, but just a little, and if she breaks to the pressure, release and let her relax. Do this repeatedly until she learns to bring her head up. But also keep your legs on her as you tighten your reins. I'm not guaranteeing that this will work, but It's worth a try.


----------



## MIEventer

Long and Low is actually good, when you ask for it. It is good because it builds up the Top Line and strengthens your horses back. 

I remember when I taught Nelson Long And Low........I was kicking myself for it aftarwards, because he started to do exactly as what Sandie does. He will pull the reins out of my hands by throwing his head down and low - it has become an evasion.

He was doing that during our lessons, and my Coach would catch it. What he told me was, "It is your fault if you catch your horse in his mouth. It is your horses fault if he catches himself in his mouth."

Don't allow her to compromise your position. When she pulls down, hold your position - do not allow her to compromise your position. When she catches herself in the mouth, she will figure out that her attempt at this evasion, will not work because you do not compromise and she is hurting herself.

Your seat must be steadfast. That is why I stress over and over and over that you must ride on all 3 points. Your legs must be solid. Your upper body tall, with elbows at your side and hands secure on the reins - all while being soft and supple - - - tough one isn't it? 

Here's a learning experience. While you sit on Sandie's back, as though you would while in movement *This means seat, legs, upper body, hand carraige, collection of reins* Then have your Coach or someone stand infront of Sandie, facing you. Have them grab the reins, one rein in each hand - and pull.

If this pull of the reins, makes you loose your position - you are not solid enough.

It all comes from your core. 

You'll figure it out.

Nelson doesn't do it anymore unless I ask


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Awesome, thanks for the advice!!  My trainer told me to get rubber reins so she wouldn't be able to pull them out of my gloved hands anymore lol...I still need to get some!


----------



## IheartPheobe

OOoh. Rubber reins coming in pretty colors. =D Sorry, that was random. lol.
One of my horses (Rupert) has breathing problems and likes to get long and low, but this makes his breathing worse. . I have a couple strategies but they are hard to put in words. :| One trick I learned that really works (at least on Ru & Diesel) is to take one hand and open and close your fingers a few times ("tickle") then pull and release a once or twice on the other rein. Both of them pick their heads right up, but it's just temporary. You have to be able to keep it there after you've got it up- MIE's post is really helpful


----------



## RideroftheWind

One reason Sandie might be carrying her head like this might be because she is off ballance. She might be putting too much weight in her forlegs and not in her hind legs. It takes practice for a horse to learn to get ballanced. One way would be asking her to back up. This usually forces her to ballance her weight. To the rider, it'll feel like the horse just took a huge breath of air and is puffing up her chest, except for she doesn't exhale. Ballanced horses respond a lot better to cues.


----------



## QHChik

one thing to think about is that her head might tie into her neck low, causing her to carry her head low naturally. Many quarter horses have such a level head carriage because that is the way that they are put together. It might be more natural to carry it level than in a higher position.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I realize and completely agree that you should always try to ride in such a way that you do not hit your horse in the mouth. However your girl is using a evasion tactic to get out of carrying her own weight properly. For this particular problem, I would ride squares at the trot. What this does is connect your horse more from behind to where she will be carrying herself more correctly. It is not collection, but it is asking for more effort on the horse's part. Ride a straight line in your normal working trot, however she normally goes. A stride before you get to your first corner, half halt to rebalance her. Turn her with the clear intent of riding inside leg to outside rein. The turn should balance her weight back toward her hind end to the point where the reins will go a little slack. Take up that slack just a little to the point where she no longer has it all her own way. Keep it soft and inviting, but do not give up the slack. If she pulls on the reins in an attempt to yank them out of your hands, hold your ground. Don't pull back, but don't let her slip them either. When she does accept the new length reward by softening the reins. Just move your hands forward a tad, just enough to let her know that's what you wanted. Ride a few more corners until she's consistently going around in the shorter length. Don't ask for too much too soon. It takes muscling for her to carry herself more efficiently. You two have a great bond, so she'll probably respond quickly to your new request.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

My horse holds her head down and low where I want it for HUS but she carries her nose out instead of on the vertical. What I do is tighten up very very slightly, and push her into the bit. If you push your horse into the bit and you have yourself set up correctly for her to carry herself the way you want, then all should go well.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

MyBoyPuck said:


> I realize and completely agree that you should always try to ride in such a way that you do not hit your horse in the mouth. However your girl is using a evasion tactic to get out of carrying her own weight properly. For this particular problem, I would ride squares at the trot. What this does is connect your horse more from behind to where she will be carrying herself more correctly. It is not collection, but it is asking for more effort on the horse's part. Ride a straight line in your normal working trot, however she normally goes. A stride before you get to your first corner, half halt to rebalance her. Turn her with the clear intent of riding inside leg to outside rein. The turn should balance her weight back toward her hind end to the point where the reins will go a little slack. Take up that slack just a little to the point where she no longer has it all her own way. Keep it soft and inviting, but do not give up the slack. If she pulls on the reins in an attempt to yank them out of your hands, hold your ground. Don't pull back, but don't let her slip them either. When she does accept the new length reward by softening the reins. Just move your hands forward a tad, just enough to let her know that's what you wanted. Ride a few more corners until she's consistently going around in the shorter length. Don't ask for too much too soon. It takes muscling for her to carry herself more efficiently. You two have a great bond, so she'll probably respond quickly to your new request.


Great advice! That is exactly what my new trainer is having me do!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Hee hee. Heck, maybe I'll go into teaching!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yeah I had no idea what she was talking about when she said "trot in squares" for now! She said Sandie is evading (like you said), she's learned these tricks, she's not doing it to be malicious she's just smart when it comes to getting out of work ;-)

She said we know Sandie can bend to the inside, but she's ignoring my outside aids, and I'm relying too much on the reins...so I'm working on keeping my hands down, using more of my outside aids versus pulling on the inside rein as support, and trotting squares to get her using her hind end more.

And my trainer got on to show me...Sandie got into this beautiful collection, she looked like this gorgeous dressage pony it was amazing, and my trainer had NO weight in the reins, just super light contact...she just got her working her hind end and she naturally collected right up! Can't wait until I can do that with her ;-)


----------



## MyBoyPuck

At the rate you two got good at jumping, I have no doubt you'll be posting pics of your beautifully collected horse in a few short weeks. You're a serious curve blower for the rest of us!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thank you!!!


----------

